# George Follmer Classic ASRL Race



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

We will have plaques for the top finishers in both races.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Pictures*

LenJet Parma track









ASRL podium









ASRL points leaders









Open podium









Open winners









Best Engineered Car award









Longest Tow award









For all of the race results click here: https://hococ.weebly.com/-results--standings.html


----------

